# Anyone with the insight X2L or XML?



## ouija (Sep 7, 2006)

i have the subcompact 40 with the insight X2L. it just came out in may, its just the X2(next gen of the XML, i was told)mated to the laser fom thier M6. its great for home defense as i can light it up and make a better shot in the dark. i will get some night sight soon enough but for now this works for me.

my big and i mean BIG problem :smt011 is that there apears to be no holster available to accomodate the added"bump" of the laser. does anyone else have the laser option and a holster to fit?

also if you have the XML, X2 or X2L how has it held up? what are the drawbacks and things to watch out for. for example when i was getting it sighted up it burnt thru a new battery in about an hour and a half- two hrs.

thanks, i cant get any info on some other forums.:smt076


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2006)

I have the Insight X2 on my service XD45....no laser yet...waiting for Lasermax to come out with the internal guide rod laser. But I think there is a holster that will hold the light...I saw one somewhere.....not sure where though...I'll get back to ya.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

When I get home and take out my home defense pistol, the XD45, I put an X2L on it after sundown. Then it sits next to me on my desk or nightstand. I don't normally have the light/laser on it during the day. So I might holster it during the day when I'm at home, or it's sitting next to me with the laser/light on in the evening.


----------



## ouija (Sep 7, 2006)

thats what i do with mine for now. i know it wont do me anygood during the day, but since im disabled and i live in the desert i go out at night a lot to do grocery shopping and stuff. especially in the summer, 115 is to hot and dont let em tell you its a dry heat. 115 is 115!

anyway when im out at night it would be quite helpful. wally world parking lot is plenty lit up when your parking in the handicrap-its handy for parking, otherwise its crap. still not the only place i go and no matter where you are, if its dark outside it can be dark inside if someone wants it to be.

i know there isnt a holster made to fit it, i have finally come to that conclusion after looking basically everywhere i could find that made or sold holsters.

Gonna have Max make me one. just have to save a little $$. or at least spread it out more, that works better with the wife not freaking about spending to much to soon.i'm getting a case of .40 s&w magtech plus the CCW class and fees.


----------



## standerson (Sep 22, 2006)

I have the X2L. Not bright enough. I am moving to the TLR2.


----------



## rcfxstc (Nov 23, 2006)

Bagmaster makes a nice cordura holster to fit the X2L. Great quality and reasonable price. Here is the link. https://www.bagmaster.com/website/main.htm


----------

